

The case for firearm insurance - edouard1234567
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-case-for-firearm-insurance-2012-12

======
bifrost
This is pretty pointless, most insurance companies will not write policies to
pay off on homicidal acts. Accidental, sure, intentional, no. I would argue
that people who do not have some sort of personal liability insurance (if
they're worth more than $0) to begin with, should probably reconsider.

This also further illustrates the issue that people aren't getting; this is
not a problem with a tool, this is user error.

------
hmahncke
It's kind of fun that this article is illustrated with a man firing a gun
that, upon following the source link to flickr, turns out to be for paintball.

~~~
edouard1234567
Right, maybe a not so subliminal message that if people feel the urge to shoot
they can always play paintball :).

